# Ps3



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 17, 2006)

I am so confused 

I thought the released date was today (UK), why has it been pushed back again. What is the new release date, and who else would like to own one. I do wish they would get the release sorted and the pricing. I am rather confused.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 17, 2006)

It was due to be out today as part of a simultaneous global launch ala Xbox360.
Sadly for European gamers only Japan & the US got the nod so we've been delayed until (i think) March next year.
On the bright side this should mean any kinks will have been worked out & we'll have extra 'launch' games.
The pricing is going to be £500 as it was $500 & 500 yen. A wonderful pricing strategy which completely ignores the fact that the Sterling is worth $1.7 dollars last I looked and I bet 500 yen is cheaper than £500 too.


----------



## BookStop (Nov 17, 2006)

March? Wow that sucks. It released on schedule here, but not enough to go around.  On the bright side, maybe there will be plenty by March.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 18, 2006)

I would have to say no games system is worth £500 of my money


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 18, 2006)

There are rumours that the reasons for the delay are due to the new processor having a high percentage of failures and, also, that Sony were having trouble manufacturing the Blue-Ray laser. I believe there will be two versions of PS3 and that £500 is the price quoted for the more expensive of the two.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 18, 2006)

just clicked on the smart advert link at the top of page to HMV, 2 versions 20gb and 60gb, but starting at £350, maybe ok, I just worried there so many problems when it comes out its going to be junk


----------



## Lucien21 (Nov 19, 2006)

The PS3 is due for Erope release in March priced at £425 for the 60Gb version
 with rumours that the 20Gb version will not be released in the UK.

So add some games etc and you are looking at £500-£600.


----------



## Osprey (Nov 19, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:


> The pricing is going to be £500 as it was $500 & 500 yen. A wonderful pricing strategy which completely ignores the fact that the Sterling is worth $1.7 dollars last I looked and I bet 500 yen is cheaper than £500 too.



I think it would have been a bit more than 500 Japanese Yen. 500 JPY is about $5. I believe it is coming to us down here in March as well. Rumours are it will be near $1000AUD. So not a cheap system compared to the $600AUD Xbox 360. This value is far above the currency conversion rate. A $600US PS3 would cost around $800AUD. So Sony really must hate us.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 19, 2006)

thats a lot, I hope they sorting the pricing out all these problems are making the 360 look more and more attractive


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 19, 2006)

I believe part of the reason for the high price is the Blu-Ray DVD player built into the PS3. These players are being talked about retailing at £1000 initially. 

If you take that into account then the PS3 isn't too bad a price (if you also want a new DVD player). If all you want is a game console then, yes, definitely pricey.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 19, 2006)

yeah but have u seen whats out on blue-ray stealth anyone, that aside it is a good deal, if they produce more titles


----------



## Aes (Nov 20, 2006)

Foxbat said:


> I believe part of the reason for the high price is the Blu-Ray DVD player built into the PS3. These players are being talked about retailing at £1000 initially.
> 
> If you take that into account then the PS3 isn't too bad a price (if you also want a new DVD player). If all you want is a game console then, yes, definitely pricey.



Talked about?  They're already retailing for roughly that amount.  Even scarier is the fact that recordable blu-ray discs are averaging $10. (that's *per disc*, not per pack) 

So yeah, considering that, the PS3 is a damn good deal for the money.


----------



## Lunatic (Nov 20, 2006)

The PS3 is a good deal for it's price. I just don't believe we need Blu-Ray or HD-DVD right now. I guess I just don't see the point. Yeah, the movies do look a bit better but it doesn't justify the price for me. 

All I want a PS3 for is to play the games. Now I can't get one because it's too expensive(and hard to find) because Sony added a drive that I have absolutely no interest in. 

Guess I'll just go back to playing Gears of War on my 360(which is absolutely awesome by the way!)


----------



## Aes (Nov 21, 2006)

The blu-ray drive has a better purpose in the ps3 than just "playing movies that we don't need right now."  Blu-ray discs hold more data than DVDs (what PS2 games are stored on) so think of it this way:  Which would you rather deal with?  1 game on 1 disc?  Or 1 game on 5 discs?

Bear in mind, data for PS3 games is going to need more storage space than data for PS3 games.


----------



## Crymic (Nov 22, 2006)

PS3 just had a major recall of like 6xx,xxx units due to 1080p issues. They would only allow upto 720p.


----------



## Brys (Nov 22, 2006)

Aes said:


> The blu-ray drive has a better purpose in the ps3 than just "playing movies that we don't need right now." Blu-ray discs hold more data than DVDs (what PS2 games are stored on) so think of it this way: Which would you rather deal with? 1 game on 1 disc? Or 1 game on 5 discs?
> 
> Bear in mind, data for PS3 games is going to need more storage space than data for PS3 games.


 
But it's more expensive to produce games on Blu-ray. Until it's absolutely necessary (and cheaper) to use Blu-ray, they'll stick with DVDs. At the moment, that shouldn't be a problem at all. The largest game I know of on any platform is Medieval Total War II, at 11 GB on two DVDs - that isn't even close to the 50 GB of Blu-Ray or the 30GB of HD-DVD. And PS3 games are unlikely to take up nearly as much space as MTW II (though I don't even know why that took up so much space - its predecessor was less than half the size)
For a few years at least, Blu-ray will be irrelevant.


----------



## Green (Nov 22, 2006)

It's pretty much absolutely necessary right now. When is the next Sony Playstation going to come out? 5 years? More?

If they didn't include the Blu-Ray now, then the PS3 would be seriously behind the times in just a couple of years (not just because the XBox360 has HD-DVD). They have to do all they can to keep up with the revolution that will be DirectX 10, and part of that will be the storage capabilities offered by Blu-Ray.

They've also taken a huge gamble with putting their flag in the ground with Blu-Ray, so they would be foolish to leave it out of the PS3 in order to sell the technology in stand-alone players in a couple of years' time. Whether or not Sony's decision to get behind the technology to such an extent is a wise one, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Green (Nov 22, 2006)

Brys said:


> 11 GB on two DVDs - that isn't even close to the 50 GB of Blu-Ray or the 30GB of HD-DVD.



I'd say that's very close, especially since the PS3 has only just been released. That's more than a third for the HD-DVD, and at the rate technology advances, that will be filled in no time.


----------



## Crymic (Nov 22, 2006)

think i heard sony is losing money on the $60 or maybe it was $160 on the low end model and $300 on the high end model. I dunno how sony manages to screw up launchs of their gaming systems. Don't they beta test their stuff first?


----------



## Green (Nov 22, 2006)

It's customary to lose money on a games console as it ships - they more than make up for it on the games (unless the console flops). It's the same with the XBox 360, and was the same with the previous gen, too.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 23, 2006)

Aes said:


> Which would you rather deal with? 1 game on 1 disc? Or 1 game on 5 discs?


 
Obviously it's better to have 1 game = 1 disc but it's not essential (for me at least).
I remember the multiple discs for FFVII & VIII on the PS1 and I have no problem with changing discs in a game. Conversely the loading screen which appears in some games when you enter a new area or room really annoys me


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 23, 2006)

has anyone seen the big launch title, its an alternative timeline FPS, looks great but can't remeber the name,


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 23, 2006)

Presume you mean Resistance:Fall of Man?Haven't seen any demos of it though, so no idea how it is.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 24, 2006)

winter sorrow my friend says there is a playable PS3 in the baltic at newcastle he had a go said it was great, he had to fight off about 30 kids


----------



## Bedlam (Nov 24, 2006)

There was a new mag’ in the shops titled simply ‘Playstation’ it was chock-full of all the latest info currently available for the PS3. Apparently the new Blu-ray CD’s are HUGE, allowing the Blu-ray laser inside the console - far more accurate than the old red laser of PS2 - to see more information. There was a list of comparisons between old hardware and this new Blu-ray. One of them read: a dual-layer HD-DVD boasts an impressive sounding 30GB of storage. The Blu-ray, with its accuracy and size raises this by almost 70%, offering 50GB, possibly more. Now that’s a lot of game!
I personally think we’re all gonna be blown away by the PS3. The games will be huge. Take a look at Xbox360 footage of Assassin’s Creed on Youtube, then compare that to what it will eventually look like on the PS3.
Whoa mamma!


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 24, 2006)

Blu-ray DVD is capable of 200GB, assuming they can ensure its stability anyway. I don't get why they've never thought of releasing games as usb hard drives with self launchers. No OS to screw anything up, just a BIOS and whatever system they'd want to put on their game. 
Maybe it would cost too much, although given the average cost of a game it might not be an issue for much longer.


----------

